# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Netelroos/Urticaria - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Netelroos*

Netelroos is een overgevoeligheidsreactie van de huid (ook wel galbulten of urticaria genoemd). Het is een zich in korte tijd ontwikkelende, vaak heftig jeukende uitslag van de huid, die begint met rode vlekjes en daarna in verdikte bleke plekken kan overgaan. In feite betreft het een vochtophoping in de bovenste laag van de huid doordat de kleine haarvaatjes in de huid zich verwijden (de rode fase) waarna door lekkage het vocht in de weefsels terecht komt (bleke fase). Soms gaat de uitslag gepaard met uitgebreide oedemen (ophoping van vocht). 

*Acute netelroos*
De meest voorkomende netelroos is de ‘acute netelroos’; meestal het gevolg van een voedselallergie (bijvoorbeeld een allergie voor aardbeien). Het lichaam reageert op histamine die vrijkomt in de weefsels als reactie op warmte, koude, zonlicht, schurft, beten en steken, contact met planten, voedseladditieven, gevoeligheid voor bepaalde voedingsmiddelen en stress of angst. Histamine veroorzaakt in de huid een reactie die zich openbaart als netelroos. Acute netelroos ontstaat en verdwijnt zeer snel, maar chronische netelroos is hardnekkiger. Bij de chronische vorm spelen vaker psychische invloeden, of inwendige ziekten en worminfecties een rol. Vaak worden bij netelroos jeukstillende middellen of antihistaminica voorgeschreven. 

*Symptomen:* 
- uitslag met striemen, met name op ledematen en romp 
- hevige jeuk 
- mogelijk zwelling van tong en strottenhoofd, wat de ademhaling bemoeilijkt 
- een koortsachtig gevoel 
- soms misselijkheid 

*Behandeling*
Indien een duidelijke oorzaak van de urticaria wordt gevonden, moet de oorzaak natuurlijk worden weggenomen of moeten de omstandigheden waarin de urticaria optreden (bv. koude) worden vermeden. Wanneer de urticaria worden veroorzaakt door geneesmiddelen moet uiteraard met de arts overlegd worden of daarmee gestopt kan worden, dan wel andere medicatie kan worden voorgeschreven.

Als medicijn geeft men vaak Antihistaminica. Antihistaminica zijn geneesmiddelen die het effect van de histamine afremmen. De nieuwe generatie antihistaminica die ook worden gebruikt bij bv. hooikoorts, worden meestal goed verdragen, maar kunnen wel slapeloosheid opwekken. Alleen te gebruiken op advies van uw arts. Bij ernstige acute urticaria kan de arts een injectie adrenaline toedienen.

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts
(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Urticaria (galbulten, netelroos)*

*Wat zijn het?* 
Urticaria zijn heftig jeukende kleine of grote bultjes en verhevenheden die overal op de huid kunnen voorkomen. Ze kunnen samensmelten tot grote ‘kwaddels’, vaak met een witte ring eromheen. Ze ontwikkelen zich zeer snel (vaak binnen 30 minuten) en trekken vervolgens binnen 12-24 uur weer weg. De meeste mensen hebben vooral ‘s avonds klachten van urticaria die dan tegen de ochtend weer verdwijnen. Urticaria worden ook wel galbulten of netelroos genoemd. 

Urticaria is een vaak voorkomende en meestal slechts tijdelijk actieve huidaandoening. Ongeveer 20% van de Nederlandse bevolking zal ooit in het leven een episode met urticaria doormaken. 


*Hoe ontstaan urticaria?* 
Overal in de huid liggen zogenaamde ‘mestcellen’. Deze cellen bevatten een reservoir aan stoffen die in de huid worden losgelaten als een ontstekingsreactie moet worden opgewekt. De belangrijkste van deze ontstekingsmediatoren is histamine. Bij urticaria worden grote hoeveelheden histamine door de mestcellen in de huid gebracht zonder dat daar een noodzaak voor is; er wordt dus een ontstekingsreactie opgeroepen terwijl die helemaal niet nodig is. Dit nodeloos leegstorten van de mestcellen kan worden uitgelokt door heel veel oorzaken. 


*Oorzaken*
Oorzaken kunnen prikkels zijn zoals druk op de huid of kou. Soms zijn voedingsmiddelen of medicijnen de oorzaak van de ‘overprikkelbaarheid’ van de mestcellen in de huid. Wanneer gericht onderzoek wordt gedaan naar de oorzaken van urticaria die langere tijd bestaan wordt in 75% van de gevallen nooit een oorzaak gevonden. De overige 25% kan in de volgende categorieen worden ingedeeld: 
-geneesmiddelen 
-antibiotica 
-pijnstillers (aspirine!) 
-anderen 
-infecties 
-bacterieen 
-gisten (Candida) 
-virussen (hepatitis B, Pfeiffer) 
-parasieten 
-fysische prikkels 
-lichamelijke inspanning 
-druk op de huid 
-koude 
-warmte 
-zonlicht 
-voeding 
-vooral middelen die berucht zijn als allergieveroorzaker zoals vis, garnalen,ei etc. 
-insectenbeten 
-vlooien 
-muggen, etc 
-interne ziekten 
-auto-immuunziekten (lupus erythematosus, rheumatoide arthritis) 
-leukaemie/ ziekte van Hodgkin 
-contactallergie op de huid 


*Soorten urticaria* 
De soorten urticaria hangen natuurlijk nauw samen met de veroorzakers ervan, voorzover deze te achterhalen zijn. Ook kunnen urticaria worden ingedeeld in de periode dat de aanvallen terugkomen: 
-Acute urticaria 
Urticaria, ongeacht de oorzaak, die plotseling beginnen en waarvan de aanvallen na 6 weken spontaan verdwenen zijn. 

-Chronische urticaria 
Urticaria, ongeacht de oorzaak, die langer dan 6 weken bestaan. Urticaria die gedurende meer dan een jaar steeds weer terugkomen zijn geen zeldzaamheid. 

-Urticaria factitia 
Bij deze vorm bij druk of wrijven op de huid sterk jeukende kwaddels precies op de plek waar gewreven is. Deze verdwijnen spontaan binnen een tot enkele uren. Het verschijnsel van urticaria na het krassen over de huid waarbij ook enige druk wordt uitgeoefend noemen wij positief dermografisme. Dit komt in meer of mindere mate bij ongeveer 3% van de bevolking voor en is gelukkig meestal een tijdelijk fenomeen.

-Koude urticaria (zie ook artikel post 6)
Deze vorm is vrij zeldzaam. De huid vertoont de urticaria na blootstelling aan kou. Een test die de arts kan uitvoeren om koude urticaria vast te stellen is de ijsblokjes-proef. Hierbij wordt gedurende een bepaalde (standaard) tijd een ijsblokje tegen de huid gehouden. 
Mensen die een bekende koude-urticaria hebben dienen voorzichtig te zijn met zwemmen in koud of lauw water. Het is beschreven dat patienten in deze situaties door de uitgebreide urticaria-reactie buiten bewustzijn raakten. 


*Welk onderzoek kan verricht worden?* 
Bij ongeveer 75% van de patienten met urticaria wordt nooit een oorzaak voor de urticaria gevonden. 
Omdat urticaria meestal slechts kortdurend aanwezig zijn en vanzelf weer verdwijnen wordt er vaak pas nader uitgebreid onderzoek ingesteld als de urticaria bijzonder hinderlijk zijn en meer dan 6 weken bestaan (chronische urticaria). 

Het belangrijkste instrument in het zoeken naar een mogelijke oorzaak is het vraaggesprek, waarbij wordt gekeken of een of meer van de bekende mogelijke oorzaken van urticaria bij de patient aanwezig zijn. De gevonden oorzaak moet dan natuurlijk zo mogelijk worden weggenomen. 
Omdat er erg veel mogelijke oorzaken zijn zal de arts vaak gebruik maken van een vragenlijst die de patient zelf thuis invult en daarna door de arts wordt bestudeerd. 

Indien de arts hier aanleiding toe ziet is het mogelijk om verder onderzoek te doen. Hierbij kan gedacht worden aan algemeen bloedonderzoek, bacteriekweken en allergietesten. Over het algemeen wordt hiertoe pas overgegaan bij bijzonder hardekkige urticaria. 


*Hoe worden urticaria behandeld?* 
Indien een duidelijke oorzaak van de urticaria wordt gevonden moet de oorzaak natuurlijk worden weggenomen. In het geval van geneesmiddelen kan dit soms een probleem opleveren. Stop in ieder geval nooit medicijnen zonder dit eerst met je arts te overleggen die de geneesmiddelen heeft voorgeschreven. 

Antihistaminica 
Antihistaminica zijn geneesmiddelen die ervoor zorgen dat de histamine niet zijn ontstekingsbevorderende uitwerking heeft. Over het algemeen werken deze medicijnen goed en zorgen ervoor dat de urticaria goed worden onderdrukt. Soms is het nodig deze medicijnen langere tijd te gebruiken tot de urtiaria vanzelf zijn ‘uitgedoofd’ 


*Wat is de prognose?* 
In de meeste gevallen is er sprake van ‘acute urticaria en is de huidreactie van korte duur. 
In het geval van chronische urticaria is het niet mogelijk een voorspelling van de duur van de urticaria te doen. In extreme gevallen kunnen chronische urticaria een jaar of langer duren. In deze gevallen is meer uitgebreid onderzoek naar de oorzaak aan te raden. Zoals gezegd levert dit helaas, ondanks uitgebreid speurwerk, in veel gevallen niet veel op. 

(bron: huidinfo.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Urticaria of netelroos* 

Urticaria of netelroos zijn heftig jeukende kleine of grote bultjes en verhevenheden die overal op de huid kunnen voorkomen. 
Ze kunnen samensmelten tot grote ‘kwaddels’, vaak met een witte ring eromheen.
Men noemt ze soms ook 'galbulten'. 

Dikwijls jeuken ze of geven ze een prikkelend of brandend gevoel zoals bij aanraking van netels. 
Ook het uitzicht van de uitslag doet denken aan de resultaten van aanraking met netels, wat de nederlandstalige naam 'netelroos' verklaart. 

De bultjes ontwikkelen zich zeer snel (vaak binnen 30 minuten) maar verdwijnen weer even snel. Soms duurt het een paar uur of zelfs een dag of een nacht duren voor ze helemaal verdwijnen. In uitzonderijke gevallen kunnen ze enkele dagen tot zelfs weken aanhouden.

*• Acute urticaria* 
Urticaria die plotseling beginnen en waarvan de aanvallen na 6 weken spontaan verdwenen zijn. Meestal kan de oorzaak van deze netelkoorts achterhaald worden. Het kan gaan om bv. koude, een bepaald voedings- of geneesmiddel, een insectensteek, enz. 

*• Chronische urticaria* 
Urticaria die langer dan 6 weken bestaan. De preciese oorzaak is dikwijls moeilijk vast te stellen.

Meestal is het eerder een vervelende en irriterende dan een gevaarlijke kwaal. Maar in sommige gevallen, bv. wanneer de slijmvliezen in de mond zwellen, kan dringende medische verzorging nodig zijn.

Urticaria is een vaak voorkomende huidaandoening. Zowat 20% van de bevolking wordt er ooit wel eens mee geconfronteerd. 


*Hoe ontstaan urticaria?* 
Netelroos wordt veroorzaakt doordat bloedplasma uit de kleine bloedvaatjes in de huid lekt onder invloed van histamine. 
Histamine is een chemische stof die opgeslagen zit in de zg. 'mestcellen' in de huid. Overal in de huid liggen mestcellen. 
Die spelen een rol in ons afweermechanisme en veroorzaken sterk vereenvoudigd in feite een soort ontsteking. 
Bij urticaria en bij allergische reacties laten die mestcellen histamine vrij alhoewel dat helemaal niet nodig is. 
In sommige gevallen kunnen urticaria ook worden uitgelokt door externe histamine die via de voeding (bv. aardbeien, chocolade, bier…) wordt opgenomen of door bepaalde fysieke prikkels (warmte, koude...)

Er bestaan dus meerdere oorzaken die urticaria kunnen uitlokken. Vaak is het onmogelijk om de preciese oorzaak te achterhalen. 


*Mogelijke oorzaken* 
• Geneesmiddelen. Sommige geneesmiddelen zoals antibiotica, kalmeermiddelen, plasmiddelen, anti-zuurmiddelen, pijnstillers (aspirine), ontstekingsremmers, oogdruppels, enz. kunnen urticaria uitlokken.
• Infecties door bacterieën, gisten (Candida), virussen (hepatitis B, Pfeiffer) of parasieten.
• Insectenbeten zoals vlooien en muggen, contact met kwallen... 
• Voeding: vooral middelen die berucht zijn als allergieveroorzaker zoals vis, garnalen, ei, noten, selder, tomaten, melk, aardbeien, enz. De reactie treedt meestal zeer snel op (enkele minuten tot hoogstens twee uur na de consumptie van het voedingsmiddel) 
• Ziekten: griep, auto-immuunziekten (lupus erythematosus, rheumatoide arthritis), leukemie en ziekte van Hodgkin, contactallergie...
• Fysische prikkels: Urticaria kunnen een gevolg zijn van bepaalde fysieke prikkels: koude, zon, sport... 
Koude-urticaria is de meest voorkomende vorm. De huid vertoont de urticaria na blootstelling aan kou. Een test die de arts kan uitvoeren om koude urticaria vast te stellen is de ijsblokjes-proef. Hierbij wordt gedurende een bepaalde tijd een ijsblokje tegen de huid gehouden. Mensen die een koude-urticaria hebben dienen voorzichtig te zijn met zwemmen in koud of lauw water. Ze kunnen in deze situaties zelfs het bewustzijn verliezen. 
• Druk (Dermatografische urticaria): Bij deze vorm ontstaan bij druk of wrijven op de huid jeukende bobbels precies op de plek waar gewreven is. Deze verdwijnen vrij snel, binnen enkele minuten tot maximaal enkele uren. Het verschijnsel van urticaria na het krassen over de huid waarbij ook enige druk wordt uitgeoefend wordt dermografisme genoemd. Dit komt in meer of mindere mate bij ongeveer 3 tot 5% van de bevolking voor. 


*Behandeling* 
• Indien een duidelijke oorzaak van de urticaria wordt gevonden, moet de oorzaak natuurlijk worden weggenomen of moeten de omstandigheden waarin de urticaria optreden (bv. koude) worden vermeden. Wanneer de urticaria worden veroorzaakt door geneesmiddelen moet uiteraard met de arts overlegd worden of daarmee kan gestopt worden, dan wel of misschien een andere medicatie kan worden voorgeschreven.
• Antihistaminica. Antihistaminica zijn geneesmiddelen die het effect van de histamine afremmen. De nieuwe generatie antihistaminica die ook worden gebruikt bij bv. hooikoorts, worden meestal goed verdragen, maar kunnen wel slapeloosheid opwekken. Alleen te gebruiken op advies van uw arts.
• Bij ernstige urticaria kan de arts een injectie met adrenaline toedienen. 


*Evolutie* 
In de meeste gevallen is de huidreactie van korte duur en verdwijnt ze van zelf. 
In het geval van chronische urticaria is het niet mogelijk een voorspelling van de duur van de urticaria te doen. In extreme gevallen kunnen chronische urticaria een jaar of langer duren. In deze gevallen is meer uitgebreid onderzoek naar de oorzaak aan te raden. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Netelroos* 

*Netelroos en behandeling*

Netelroos is een huiduitslag in de vorm van galbultjes en een vorm van allergie. 
De huiduitslag is het gevolg van het vrijkomen van histamine en andere chemische stoffen in de bloedsomloop. 
Het komt voor bij zowel zuigelingen als bij mensen op hoge leeftijd. 
Het is wel opvallend dat netelroos vaak voorkomt bij kinderen van wie de ouders ook allergisch zijn. 

Het is een onschuldige aandoening en het laat geen littekens achter. Ongeveer 1 op de 5 mensen heeft er wel eens last van gehad. Bij 80% van de mensen verdwijnt de netelroos spontaan binnen 3 weken. Maar vaak is de plek al eerder weg bijvoorbeeld binnen 24 uur. Een galbult kan binnen enkele seconden tot minuten ontstaan. 

*Klachten*
De kenmerkende klachten zijn: huiduitslag en strepen op de huid, hevige jeuk en soms ook zelfs koorts. De galbultjes zijn kleine bultjes die lijken op muggenbeten, ze zijn rood, gezwollen en vaak met een wit centrum.

Net als muggenbeten jeuken ze erg en branden ze. De plekjes komen verspreid over het lichaam in groepen voor. Is er sprake van een acute aanval van netelroos dan zijn er nog meer symptomen zoals zwelling van de huid rondom de ogen, wangen en kaken, ingewandstoornissen, hoofdpijn of ademhalingsproblemen. Deze aanvallen kunnen met geregelde tussenpozen optreden maar veel patiënten hebben in hun hele leven niet meer dan 1 of 2 aanvallen. Indien er sprake is van chronische netelroos dan zijn alle symptomen minder heftig maar kunnen wel weken, maanden of zelfs jaren duren.

*Oorzaak*
Over de oorzaak van netelroos is al veel geschreven en er is wel een oneindige lijst van mogelijke oorzaken. Netelroos is een uiting van een overgevoeligheidsreactie maar de oorzaak kan ook van geheel andere aard zijn zoals: trauma, zonlicht, insectensteken, koude, harde wind, hitte, druk, enz… De huidreacties kunnen algemeen optreden ten opzichte van voedsel en dan moet men denken aan vis, noten, eieren, tomaten, noten en kaas, maar ook medicijnen, huisstof, graspollen, dieren en planten enz.. 

De uitslag treedt ook vaak op na bepaalde voedingsmiddelen voor het eerst te hebben gegeten zoals verse aardbeien. Toevoegingen in voedingsmiddelen zoals emulgatoren, geur-, kleur-, en smaakstoffen zijn ook vaak verantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van een aanval. Wanneer men vermoedt dat de uitslag door dergelijke stoffen wordt veroorzaakt probeer dan deze toevoegingen zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Dit is absoluut geen makkelijke opgave omdat deze stoffen in heel veel producten zijn verwerkt. Maar als men goed op de etiketten let bij de vermelding van de ingrediënten dan kan men toch een groot aantal voedingsmiddelen met toevoegingen omzeilen. 

Ingeademde stoffen en medicijnen zijn ook 2 belangrijke groepen denk bijvoorbeeld maar aan overgevoeligheid voor penicilline. Indien men een dergelijke reactie krijgt van netelroos na een injectie van penicilline moet men daar onmiddellijk de arts van op de hoogte stellen. 
Stoffen in cosmetische producten, wasmiddelen en kleurstoffen in een nieuw kledingstuk geven ook vaak allergische huiduitslag. Een aantal van deze stoffen valt onder de contactallergenen. Dit wil zeggen dat de uitslag optreedt op delen van het lichaam die met die stof in contact is geweest.

Natuurlijk is het niet altijd even gemakkelijk om de boosdoener van de netelroos op te sporen maar toch is het belangrijk om alle mogelijke moeite te doen om het te vinden. Men kan zelf proberen het allergeen op te sporen door zoveel mogelijk op te schrijven wanneer de uitslag verergert of opkomt. Bijvoorbeeld ook nadat men iets bepaalds hebt gegeten of nadat men een ander wasmiddel of wasverzachter heeft gebruikt. 


*Niet makkelijk te genezen*
Netelroos is geen aandoening die men gemakkelijk kan genezen. Het is verstandig om de aandoening te ondersteunen met een natuurlijk middel en het beste resultaat wordt dan bereikt door een combinatie van een uitwendig en een inwendig middel te kiezen. Indien er na een bepaalde periode van zelfmedicatie geen verbetering optreedt dan is het aan te raden om een afspraak te maken met een arts of natuurgeneeskundige therapeut

*Behandeling* 
Probeer de factoren te vermijden die de netelroos veroorzaken. Denk hierbij aan het dragen van losse kleding en geen knellende kleding dit kan netelroos veroorzaken maar ook verergeren. Het wil wel eens goed helpen om de jeukende lichaamsdelen af te koelen met bijvoorbeeld een natte omslag of door een koele douche. Sterk verkoelend en jeukstillend zijn aloe vera produkten zoals Irrigel. 

Het is aan te raden indien men netelroos klachten heeft, elke dag meerdere keren over de dag verdeeld brandnetel thee te drinken of in een extract vorm zoals brandnetel, dit zuivert het bloed. Inwendige natuurlijke middelen zijn ook een uitstekend alternatief voor de reguliere medicijnen. Een aantel natuurlijke stoffen staan bekend als antihistaminicum. Zij reguleren de afgifte van de histamine. Deze stof is in het immuunsysteem verantwoordelijk voor roodheid en zwelling waardoor de allergieklachten ontstaan.

Naast het zoveel mogelijk vermijden van het allergeen kan op dat moment een antihistaminicum ingezet worden. De aller bekendste is vitamine C met de complexfactoren en bioflavonoiden en dan vooral de Quercetine, zoals Vitamine C 1000 TR. Ook OPC Forte versterkt het antihistamine efect en een aantal kruiden met als meest effectieve de Scutellaria. De werking van dit kruid worden toegeschreven aan de aanwezige flavonoiden. Van deze flavonoïden is bekend dat zij in staat zijn chemische ontstekingsbevorderende stoffen, die zelfs honderden malen sterker werken dan histamine, onschadelijk kunnen maken.

Urtizon Complex heeft een specifieke werking op huiduitslag, blaasjes en rode pukkeltjes met heftige jeuk. De verschillende bestanddelen zorgen voor een unieke samenstelling van dit product. Het bevat Mezereum jeukstillend, Apis Mellifica tegen blaasjesvorming, Natrium muriaticum vochthuishouding en Urtica genezende invloed op netelroos-achtige huiduitslag. Tevens bevat het de homeopathische verdunning van Histamine dat de histamine reactie remt. Het buisje met de korrels is zeer gemakkelijk overal mee naar toe te nemen. Barda zijn druppels die de huid zuiveren en het herstellend vermogen van de huid herstellen. Het kan zowel uitwendig als inwendig worden gebruikt. Urtimonia zijn druppels die gebruikt worden bij een gevoelige huid en vooral helpt tegen het krabben. Tevens heeft het een bloedzuiverende werking en helpt het bij het ontgiftigen van het lichaam.

*Uitwendig* 
Is er ook een scala aan producten voor de problemen van netelroos. Cadula Emulsie is anti-allergisch, ontstekingsremmend en jeukstillend. De emulsie is speciaal ontwikkeld om grote lichaamsoppervlakken te behandelen maar ook voor de behaarde huid. Verder is de emulsie hypoallergeen dus mensen met een zeer gevoelige huid kunnen het product ook zonder problemen gebruiken.

Cadula Emulsie bevordert de huid te genezen en werkt tevens jeukstillend en verkoelend door de toevoeging naast calendula de kamfer. Natuurbalsem ondersteunt ook het herstellend vermogen van de huid. Deze balsem heeft een heel breed werkingsterrein maar ook zeker geschikt voor de klachten die optreden bij netelroos vanwege de werkzaamheid van de bijenbroedsap uit de koninginnegelei.

Een 100% zuivere Aloe Vera Sap die enzymen en essentiele aminozuren bevat die de inwendige en uitwendige huid voedt en de celstofwisseling stimuleert. Het werkt jeukstillend, ontstekingswerend en versterkt de vorming van gezonde huidcellen. Een heel simpel huismiddeltje van vroegere tijden is de menthol talkpoeder. De menthol zorgt voor verkoeling maar mag niet op een kapot gekrabde huid worden aangebracht. Men moet er rekening mee houden dat de poeder stuift en dat dit bij sommige mensen een allergische reactie kan oproepen. Ook mag het niet worden gebruikt bij kinderen jonger dan 2 jaar want dit kan ernstige benauwdheid veroorzaken.

(bron: derodepilaren.nl)

----------


## Hella

Ik ben nog neit zo lang lid van deze site, en ik wa sop zoek naar druk urtecaria. Hier heb ik al vanaf begin februari last van. Ik werd er angstig van, want ik had dit nooit eerder gehad. nu steeds als ik maar even 1 minuut een doosje op mijn arm heb of het hengsel van mijn rugtas, dan zie je gelijk een tig-tal bultjes komen die akelig jeuken.

Ik was al naar de dermatoloog en in september krijg ik een uitgebreide allergietest. Volgens hem was het dus druk urtecaria, maar ik heb eigenlijk geen idee hoe dat ineens ontstaat?!? Ik ben 52 en heb er nu dus ineens al maanden last van.

----------


## Sylvia93

*Omschrijving*
Koude-urticaria is een zeldzame vorm van urticaria waarbij de klachten worden uitgelokt door blootstelling aan koude. Er wordt geschat dat per honderd mensen met urticaria er 3 of 4 last hebben van koude-urticaria.
*
Hoe ontstaat het*
Net als bij de andere vormen van urticaria wordt bij koude-urticaria de verschijnselen veroorzaakt door vrijlating van histamine in de huid. Men neemt aan dat de IgE antistoffen die bij deze histamine-release zijn betrokken gericht zijn tegen een eiwit die normaal vrijkomt tijdens koude blootstelling of in zeldzame gevallen tegen een abnormaal eiwit (bijv. cryoglobulines).
Bij 96% van de gevallen van koude-urticaria is er geen duidelijke oorzaak aantoonbaar.
In de minderheid van de gevallen wordt koude-urticaria geassocieerd met een aantal zeldzame syndromen (Lees verder).

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen*
Binnen een kwartier tot een half uur na blootstelling aan koude ontstaan er de kenmerkende galbulten soms gepaard met onderhuidse zwellingen. Bij een ernstige algemene reactie kan de patiënt ook klachten krijgen van opvliegers , hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn en bewustzijnsverlies; er kan dus zelfs een anafylactische shock optreden. Er bestaan verschillende vormen.
_
1. DIRECTE KOUDE-CONTACT URTICARIA_
Dit is de meest voorkomende vorm . Hierbij ontstaan de verschijnselen binnen enkele minuten na contact met koude. Bij de zeldzamere vertraagde type ontstaan de bulten pas na enkele uren. De galbulten blijven zon paar minuten tot een uur bestaan. Het komt met name bij jongvolwassenen voor. Soms gaat er een luchtweginfectie, ziekte van Pfeiffer of insectenbeten aan vooraf, maar de exacte relatie met deze ziekten is nog onduidelijk. Belangrijke uitlokkende momenten zijn koude winden, koude regen, drinken van koude dranken (hierbij ook zwelling mond) en koude douche of bad. Bewusteloosheid en zelfs verdrinking zijn bij de laatste twee voorbeelden gemeld.
_
2. CRYOGLOBULINAEMIE_
Deze vorm is zeer zeldzaam en komt bij ongeveer 1% van de gevallen van koude-urticaria voor. Bij deze aandoening worden antistoffen gemaakt tegen afwijkende eiwittten , cryoglobulines, die in het bloed worden aangemaakt bij koude blootstelling. Cryoglobulinemie kan op zichzelf bestaan maar kan ook veroorzaakt worden door een onderliggende ziekte zoals leukemie, ziekte van Pfeiffer of bepaalde bindweefselziekten.
Bij de oorzakelijke ziektebeelden worden behalve urticaria ook vaak andere verschijnselen gezien zoals het fenomeen van Raynaud, blauwpaarse verkleuringen van de huid en huidinfarcten.

_3. FAMILIAIRE VORMEN_
Sommige vormen van koude-urticaria worden erfelijk overgedragen. Er is hierbij sprake van een autosomaal dominante overerving, d.w.z. de kans dat de ziekte bij de nakomelingen wordt overgedragen is 50%. De wat meer rode galbulten zijn hierbij pijnlijk en treden na enkele minuten op na blootsteling aan kou ( de onmiddellijke vorm) óf pas na 9 tot 18 uur (vertraagde vorm) en kunnen dan tot zon 48 uur blijven bestaan. Een reactie gaat vaak gepaard met een algehele malaise (hoofdpijn, koorts, gewrichtspijn). De eerste verschijnselen treden al tijdens de kinderleeftijd op.

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
_PROVOCATIETEST_
Aanbrengen van een ijsblokje in een plastic zakje op de huid voor 20 minuten leidt tot vorming van galbulten binnen 15 minuten ( de zogenaamde ijsblokjestest). Opvallend is dat deze test bij de familiaire vormen negatief is.

_ORIENTEREND BLOEDONDERZOEK_
Er wordt een beperkt bloedonderzoek verricht om de belangrijkste oorzaken uit te sluiten.
Hierbij wordt ook het gehalte aan cryoglobuline in het bloed bepaald.

_VRAGENLIJST_
U wordt gevraagd een speciaal voor urticaria opgestelde VRAGENLIJST in te vullen waarbij navraag wordt gedaan naar andere oorzaken en situaties die te maken kunnen hebben met het ontstaan van uw huidafwijkingen.
Bij een tweede bezoek aan uw huidarts worden de antwoorden op de vragen met u doorgenomen. Door het samen napluizen van een mogelijke oorzaak lost een groot aantal gevallen reeds op, zonder dat uitgebreide onderzoek noodzakelijk is.
*
Wat is de behandeling*
Bij koude-urticaria is preventie van koude de belangrijkste behandeling. Er bestaan de volgende symptomatische behandelingen.

_ANTIHISTAMINICA_
U krijgt een behandeling met een antihistaminicum voorgeschreven die de reacties kunnen onderdrukken. Meest toegepaste middel is ketotifen, tweemaal daags 1 mg. Deze behandeling duurt meestal een aantal jaren, waarna op geleide van de klachten de dosering afgebouwd kan worden.
_
AFREMMENDE MIDDELEN_
Bij onvoldoende effect van een antihistaminicum kan uw huidarts besluiten u te behandelen met afweerremmende middelen, zoals prednisolon en ciclosporine.
*
WAT TE DOEN BIJ EEN ANAFYLACTISCHE SHOCK*
Bij een anafylactische shock dient u zo snel mogelijk op de eerste hulp van de dichtstbijzijnde ziekenhuis te worden behandeld.
Mensen die ooit een anafylactische shock hebben doorgemaakt doen er goed aan om een eerste hulp set bij zich te dragen bevattende onder andere Epipen. Dit is een adrenaline bevattende injectie spuit die u in de spier kan spuiten indien u een nieuwe anafylactische shock voelt aankomen.
*
DESENBILISEREN TEGEN KOUDE*
Er bestaan desensibilisatiemethoden om je tegen de koude ongevoelig te maken. De patiënt dient zeer gemotiveerd te zijn. De behandeling is tevens zeer intensief en langdurig en niet altijd werkzaam. De patiënt maakt dagelijks, stapsgewijs steeds meer contact met koud water, enerzijds door toename van de contacttijd en anderzijds door toename van de grootte van het blootgesteld lichaamsoppervlak. Omdat er kans bestaat op een anafylactische shock vindt desensibilisatie altijd in het ziekenhuis plaats.

*Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen*
Afhankelijk van de ernst van de klachten dienen patiënten zich min of meer tegen koude te weren:
- Vermijd koude winden en regen
- Vermijd koude dranken, geen ijsblokjes gebruiken
- Vemijd koude douche of bad
- Vermijd snelle afkoeling (bijv. na het douchen of baden)
- Beter niet zwemmen in koud water. Eventueel zwemmen samen met een begeleider.
*
Wat zijn de vooruitzichten*
Gemiddeld blijft de patiënt met de gewone vorm van koude-urticaria gedurende 5 tot 9 jaar last hebben van de klachten. De aandoening kan daarna spontaan verdwijnen. Bij goed respons op behandeling kan de ziekteduur enkele jaren worden bekort. De familiaire vorm blijft levenslang aanwezig. 

_Bron:www.huidarts.com_

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, duidelijke info  :Smile:

----------


## judithjuh

Mijn zoon had plots afgelopen donderdag toen er sneeuw lag na een half uur zijn ene kant van het gezicht onder de galbulten.
Ook zijn handjes waren helemaal opgezet..
Hier ben ik behoorlijk van geschrokken natuurlijk, want dit was de eerste keer dat ik zoiets zag!
De week daarvoor zijn we ook de hele week door de kou gefietst (vriespunt) en had hij helemaal nergens last van!
Die ochtend dat hij het voor het eerst kreeg had ik voor het eerst de weer en wint balsem van weleda op zijn hoofdje gesmeerd..

De volgende dag nog wat last van dikke handjes na buiten geweest te zijn.
Dus contact gehad met de HA en die zei dat het een reactie was op de kou...
Nu zit ik met behoorlijk wat vragen:
* Hoe kan het zo plots op komen zetten, terwijl hij al veel vaker aan de vrieskou blootgesteld is??
* Hij heeft nu af en toe ook binnen last van kleine netelroos bultjes (zijn we niet eens buiten geweest) en het is hier gewoon 20 graden..?
* Is dit een blijvende allergie of kan het een gevolg zijn van.. voorafgaande griep, verminderde weerstand, Mexicaanse griep vaccinatie..?

Onze dochter heeft 3 weken geleden en afgelopen donderdag ook de mex griep vaccinatie gehad en vertoonde daarna ook galbultjes.. zon 3 dagen later en nu zo af en toe nog wel...
Terwijl ook zei nog nooit eerder zoiets vertoond had....

Ik hoop dat er iemand is die hier antwoorden op heeft...

----------


## waal2163

Ik heb al jaren netelroos, zeker al een jaar of zes.
We zijn er zelf achter gekomen dat ïk het krïjg na het eten van varkensvlees.
Maar ook als het warm weer is krijg ik galbulten.

Erg lastig en heel vervelend.
Ik gebruik pillen van de lidl citrizine, 0,99 per pakje
en werkt zeer goed.

Groetjes bianca

----------


## mijnidee

Hi Ik wil vragen of iemand hiermee bekend is. Ik heb pijn met kleding dragen. Zodra de kleding tegen de huid drukt heb ik erge pijn. Bij een trui of broek het maakt het niet uit. ook met zitten heb ik pijn bij de achterbenen de volgende dag. Het heeft met name met druk te maken!
Wie oh wie heeft de gouden tip voor mij wat het nu toch is!
hart groet,
ellis

----------


## Agnes574

@mijnidee,

Heb jij geen zenuwpijnen?? Is de diagnose Netelroos bij jou gesteld?

----------


## mijnidee

nee ik ben bij neuroloog gewest schijnt geen neuropathie te zijn misschien denk ik aan een een of ander virus die op mijn huid zenuwbanen zitten. Wie oh wie heeft een tip?

----------


## dotito

Misschien is naar een immunoloog gaan en bloed laten nemen, vaak kunnen ze daar veel uit afleiden.

Heb destijds ook enorm veel last gehad van urticaria (galbulten) maar bij mij kwam dat van penicilline en codeine, kon daar niet tegen.

Groetjes Do

----------


## mijnidee

Mijn bloed is getest en zag er allemaal goed uit alleen een immunoloog ben ik nog niet geweest. Ik ga over 3 weken naar een allergoloog om te kijken of ik druk allergie heb. Kan ik vragen of ze niet aleen in hun eigen vakgebied blijven maar ook eens kijken rondvragen bij de viroloog en immunoloog ik moet maar net iemand vinden die het weet. Op het forum www.veit.nl staat een bericht bij gezondheid van een ene Marnix die geen kleding kan verdragen. Die heeft 7 jaar geleden dit geschreven, maar we kunnen niet komen het vei forum geen idee hoe dat werkt als ik met die man nou eens in contact kon komen door zijn email adres, dat zou geweldig zijn.
Hart groet,
ellis

----------

